
Marissa Mayer’s Plan to Sell Yahoo but Stay in Charge - antiviral
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/03/marissa-mayers-plan-to-sell-yahoo-but-stay-in-charge
======
antiviral
I'm sure it will be a great morale booster for the Yahoo team to know Marissa
will continue being their CEO.

